# Besatz Teich von 0,5 ha !!



## chris30 (13. Oktober 2013)

Moin Zusammen,

Ich habe neuerdings folgendes Gewässer günstig gepachtet:

0,5 Hektar groß, max 2,5 meter tief, ein Bach als Zufluss, ablassbar.
Der See ist sehr nährstoffreich und die Wasserpest gedeiht auch prächtig. Gelände ist erschlossen mit Gebäude inkl. Raücherofen und 200 m2 Goldfischteich (evtl. für Aufzucht nutzbar)

So weit so gut :k

Problematisch ist aber der Fischbestand da hier lange nichts mehr gemacht wurde|rolleyes

Rotaugen gibt es hier fast wie eine Plage, paar kleine hechte (fast alle unter 50 cm), kleine Barsche (max 25 cm), Karpfen, leider kaum noch Schleien, vereinzelt Forellen sowie einen Wels den ich aber schon rausgefangen hab:m

Vom ehemaligem Ökosystem keine Spur mehr.
Und Anglerisch auch wenig interessant.

Deshalb sahs ich mit einem Teichwirt aus der Gegend zusammen und hab ihm folgenden Vorschlag unterbreitet:

"Kompletsanierung" ; Hauptweisfisch soll die Schleie sein, dazu für die Oberflächennahrung Rotfedern und Ukeleien, ein vergrößerter Forellenbestand plus einige Störe sowie Edelkrebse. Als "Gesundheitspolizei" vielleicht 2-4 Zander.

Zufütterung per Futterautomat ist möglich.
Der Jetzige Bestand würde erstmal rausgeangelt, da das gesamte Ökosystem nicht mehr intakt ist.
Hecht, Wels, Karpfen  hat mir hier nichts zu suchen, die fressen nur alles weg...

Was haltet ihr davon? Bitte um fachmännischen rat|kopfkrat

Petri Heil 
chris


----------



## .Sebastian. (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Besatz Teich von 0,5 ha !!*

Ich bin zwar kein Fachmann was Teichbesatz angeht, aber ein paar Sachen erschließen sich mir nicht ganz.
1. Warum schließt du Hechte aus? Gerade in Gewässern mit viel Pflanzenbewuchs und in dem du Schleien als Hauptfische halten möchtest, sollte doch der Haupträuber der Hecht sein und nicht der Zander. Allein die Wasserverhältnisse schließen den Zander mEn aus... (Zumal Hechte doch nicht alles wegfressen!)
2. Besonders dann wenn der (meiner Meinung nach völlig unsinnige) Besatz von Forellen vorgesehen ist. Ein Bachzulauf könnte dies bei entsprechender Zulaufmenge und -qualität zwar realisierbar machen - nur steht das ganze dann eigentlich wieder gegen den Besatz mit Zandern (zumindest dann wenn man dem Zander ein naturnahes Milieu bieten möchte inkl. Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten).
3. In einem Teich mit 0,5 ha sind Hechte um 50cm doch an sich eine gute Größe? Vor allem wenn mehrere Exemplare vorhanden sind, wirst du in einer solchen Teichgröße nicht viel mehr erwarten können. Außer ein oder zwei dominante Tiere setzen sich durch.
4. Der Besatz mit Edelkrebsen ist heikel, da wirst du vorab ersteinmal die Gewässerbedingungen mit den Ansprüchen der Krebse genauer abgleichen müssen. Aber dazu gibts hier im Board ein paar Mitglieder, die dir sicher genaueres dazu sagen können.

Meine Ansichten die mir so spontan beim Überfliegen in den Sinn kamen.


----------



## fordfan1 (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Besatz Teich von 0,5 ha !!*

Bin zwar nicht vom Fach,aber wenn du die Schleie als einen der Hauptfische erwägst passen da m.M. nach eher Hechte wie Zander dazu.


----------



## antonio (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Besatz Teich von 0,5 ha !!*

du redest von intakten ökosystemen und willst forellen, störe, weißfisch, und zander setzen?


----------



## chris30 (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Besatz Teich von 0,5 ha !!*

Naja die Schleien sind zum Essen gedacht und weniger als Hechtfutter...
Der Teichwirt meinte schon das Zander da leben könnten aber ich versteh euch ja auch...
gäbs denn noch einen anderen Raubfisch der eher an kleineren Happen interessiert ist ?? oder erledigen die Störe diesen Job auch gut ??
Und achja Edelkrebse kommen damit klar die gibt's auch in einem viel dreckigerem Baggersee in der Nähe ( definitiv Edelkrebs, keine Amis  ).


----------



## chris30 (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Besatz Teich von 0,5 ha !!*

@ Antonio

Ich muss aber auch noch was zum Angeln haben...
Wenn vorher alles verbuttet ist est dann intakt ??
wohl eher nicht?!
Forelle und Schlei waren ursprünglich heimisch !! Die muss ich also erhalten.


----------



## .Sebastian. (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Besatz Teich von 0,5 ha !!*



chris30 schrieb:


> Naja die Schleien sind zum Essen gedacht und weniger als Hechtfutter...
> Aja und die Hechte verputzen die ganzen Schleien, wenn auch Rotfedern und co unterwegs sind?
> Der Teichwirt meinte schon das Zander da leben könnten aber ich versteh euch ja auch...
> gäbs denn noch einen anderen Raubfisch der eher an kleineren Happen interessiert ist ??
> ...



PS wo waren Forellen in einem Teich heimisch?


----------



## antonio (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Besatz Teich von 0,5 ha !!*



chris30 schrieb:


> @ Antonio
> 
> Ich muss aber auch noch was zum Angeln haben...
> Wenn vorher alles verbuttet ist est dann intakt ??
> ...



na dann mach nen puff draus und schmeiß rein was du angeln willst.
und laß das ökosystem-gedöns weg.


antonio


----------



## chris30 (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Besatz Teich von 0,5 ha !!*

Ok also dann würdest du vllt 2-3 hechte reinsetzen?!
Die Forellen kamen doch über den Bach rein.


----------



## GeorgeB (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Besatz Teich von 0,5 ha !!*

Für die Experten ist es, gerade wegen der Forellen, hilfreich zu wissen in welcher Region der Teich liegt, und um was für eine Art Bach es sich bei dem Zufluss handelt.


----------



## .Sebastian. (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Besatz Teich von 0,5 ha !!*



chris30 schrieb:


> Ok also dann würdest du vllt 2-3 hechte reinsetzen?!
> Die Forellen kamen doch über den Bach rein.


Lass die Hechte im Teich die sich über Lang bereits dort entwickelt haben.
Ist der Bach Fischereigewässer mit Besatzmaßnahmen?


----------



## chris30 (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Besatz Teich von 0,5 ha !!*



GeorgeB schrieb:


> Für die Experten ist es, gerade wegen der Forellen, hilfreich zu wissen in welcher Region der Teich liegt, und um was für eine Art Bach es sich bei dem Zufluss handelt.


 
Einer der Ahnung hat :m

Der Bach gehört zur Forellenregion und wurde nicht besetzt.
Ist aber abtrennbar um Fischwechsel zu vermeiden.
Der Teich eher ein Hecht-Schleien See.


----------



## .Sebastian. (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Besatz Teich von 0,5 ha !!*



chris30 schrieb:


> Einer der Ahnung hat :m
> 
> Der Bach gehört zur Forellenregion und wurde nicht besetzt.
> Ist aber abtrennbar um Fischwechsel zu vermeiden.
> Der Teich eher ein Hecht-Schleien See.



Bei deinem ursprünglich angesetzten Plan ist es vollkommen egal in welcher Region dein Teich verortet ist. #d

Aber wenigstens die Einsicht, dass es ein Schleien-Hecht Gewässer sein soll.


----------



## chris30 (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Besatz Teich von 0,5 ha !!*

Damit mich alle verstehen:

Der Bestand soll erstens anglerich wertvoll sein,
zweitens aber nicht komplett gleich mit dem ehemaligem FoPu (der Teich war mal ein FoPu:g, deswegen das Gebäude),
drittens keine Karpfen enthalten, da sie mich nicht interessieren,
viertens wenn möglich Flusskrebse (Edelkrebs oder nichts. Ich will keine Krebspest verbreiten).

Wie ihr vielleicht seht muss ich mehrere Aspekte unter einen Hut bringen und kann zum einen den Teich nicht so lassen da es ein recht kleiner Fischbestand für dieses Gewässer ist(ca 40 kg/ ha Jahresertrag), zum anderen solls auch kein absoluter FoPu werden.

Die Mischung machts. Wer hieran zu meckern hat findet sicher auch noch andere interessante Diskussionen.

Danke


----------



## .Sebastian. (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Besatz Teich von 0,5 ha !!*

Dann hat dein Eingangspost ein anderen Anschein erweckt.

PS: Edel- oder Flusskrebs?

Viel Erfolg mit dem Vorhaben


----------



## chris30 (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Besatz Teich von 0,5 ha !!*



Aalredl schrieb:


> Dann hat dein Eingangspost ein anderen Anschein erweckt.
> 
> PS: Edel- oder Flusskrebs?
> 
> Viel Erfolg mit dem Vorhaben


 

Entschuldigung fals es unverständlich war:vik:

Wenn schon solls der Edelkrebs sein (Astacus astacus).
Ist dieser nicht auch ugs. als Europäischer Flusskrebs bekannt?

Danke


----------



## .Sebastian. (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Besatz Teich von 0,5 ha !!*

Ging nur um die genaue Spezifizierung, da ich Flusskrebs vielmehr als saloppe Bezeichnung für verschiedene Krebse allgemein kenne.
Wie gesagt, ein paar Leute im Board kennen sich da ganz gut aus (wenn du nach Edelkrebs in der Boardsuche schaust, findest du sicher den ein oder anderen der dir helfen kann)


----------



## feko (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Besatz Teich von 0,5 ha !!*



chris30 schrieb:


> Einer der Ahnung hat :m
> 
> Der Bach gehört zur Forellenregion und wurde nicht besetzt.
> Ist aber abtrennbar um Fischwechsel zu vermeiden.
> Der Teich eher ein Hecht-Schleien See.




Dann setz doch nicht auf Zander.
Ich habe den Eindruck,du kennst dich in allem überall ein bischen aus.
Festige dein wissen noch etwas.
Hast einige absurde Ideen momentan.
Nicht böse gemeint #h
vg


----------



## Fin (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Besatz Teich von 0,5 ha !!*

Nochmal zum Verständis....

Du hast bisher:
** Hechte bis 50cm *(wenige)*
* Karpfen *(?)
** Rotaugen (sehr viele)
* Barsche bis 25cm (?)
- Wels (0)
* Schleien* (sehr wenige)*
* Forellen* (wenige)

Du beschreibst den Teich als Hecht-Schleie Typ und willst ihn dahingehend erhalten bzw. "anglerischer interessanter gestalten"(worauf bezogen?).

Du willst jetzt aber:
*- Hechte bis 50cm (wenige)
- Karpfen (?)
- Rotaugen (sehr viele)
- Barsche bis 25cm (?)
- Wels (0)
+Schleien(sehr wenige) -> mehr Schleien
+ Forellen (wenige) -> mehr Forellen
+ Rotfedern
+ Ukels
+ Störe
+ Zander (3-4Stk)
+ Edelkrebse*

Ich finde der jetzige Bestand kommt doch schon besser an den Hecht-Schleietyp ran. Die Karpfen willst du ja eh raushaben, dies ist im Grunde die sinnvollstes Maßnahme. Kannst halt noch mehr Schleien besetzen und die Forellen für den "Gaumen". Zander, Störe etc. #d


----------



## feko (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Besatz Teich von 0,5 ha !!*

Hecht und Forelle beißt sich halt.


----------



## Mozartkugel (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Besatz Teich von 0,5 ha !!*

wenn du Hechte nicht haben willst und Zander nicht geht, dann nimm Barsche. Schmecken ja sowieso am besten |supergri


----------



## feko (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Besatz Teich von 0,5 ha !!*

Die verbutten sehr wahrscheinlich,auch keine gute Wahl.


----------



## nostradamus (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Besatz Teich von 0,5 ha !!*

Hi,

endweder oder! 

Alternative
Setz einfach große und kleine Forellen ein und du hast immer Spaß. Dazu noch paar Störe und es sollte passen!


----------



## chris30 (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Besatz Teich von 0,5 ha !!*

moin#h


Wollte mal eben Bericht erstatten:

Der Teich ist jetzt besetzt worden mit folgendem

30 kg Schleie -> müssten vllt 40 kg drinn sein
5 kg  Rotfedern und Ukels -> schätze jetzt sind es ca 25 kg
35 kg Stör
45 kg Forellen ->ca 50kg
3 kg kleine Hechte -> 5kg

Stör und Forelle wird zugefüttert (0,8 % an 5 Tagen der Woche) da sie ja  an der Naturnahrung nicht satt werden würden.

Danke euch für die hilfreichen Beiträge:vik:


----------



## Fin (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Besatz Teich von 0,5 ha !!*

Na dann viel Erfolg damit #6


----------

